# Words you fall in love with



## hypochondriac (Jun 28, 2019)

hubris
that is my first example. just sounds arrogant

And a whole society can commit  *hubris *just as much as an individual.

That men of such  *hubris *were dependent upon women for some of their most important innovations was often a difficult pill for them to swallow.*[SUB][/SUB]*​*[SUB][/SUB]*Such a recognition reminds us that progress and  *hubris *are inextricably linked.


Am I committing hubris by starting this thread? *[SUB][/SUB]*​


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2019)

"Plethora".  It just rolls off the tongue. Much more elegant than "excess" or "abundance".


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2019)

cellardoor


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 28, 2019)

Paraprosdokian 

Because I always get a quizzical look when I say it


----------



## kburra (Jun 28, 2019)

*Terminological inexactitude* some people do some people don`t?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 28, 2019)

Chuffed.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 30, 2019)

Armamentarium.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Halcyon*... I've always loved that word. It conjures up pictures of peaceful open fields and wild flowers, for me


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2019)

Preposterous


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)

Olfactory.  It sounds cool.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 1, 2019)

"relax"


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 1, 2019)

Since I was young, Maritime has been a favorite word.   Not sure why.  I just like it and wish I could insert it into conversation more often


----------



## Lara (Jul 2, 2019)

seashells and seashore


----------



## johndoe (Jul 2, 2019)

Kahrtoum, capital of Sudan.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2019)

Goobledygook...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 2, 2019)

Forbye(s) -  means "as well as" or "with the exception of"  depending on context.

Highheidyin - a slightly pejorative word referring to someone senior.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2019)

Sparkle and twinkle.  I like how they sound and what they describe.


----------



## norman (Jul 2, 2019)

i like em all, except  ""GUILDY""


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 2, 2019)

euphemisms in general ..heres one:
Incarceration


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

_delcon_
delusuonal conservative who dreams of life going back to the good old days. nostalgic


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 24, 2019)

Globule


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 24, 2019)

Harmony.  It actually sounds musical when said aloud.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 24, 2019)

Fantastical. Jocularity.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 24, 2019)

gallant
ive heard it pronounounced with stress on second syllable. sounds cool.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 24, 2019)

sorry a phrase or phrases:

dont get me wrong..

....used as a softener for respectful disagreement...just amuses me every time i hear it
and 

at the risk of .........


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2019)

Pshaw


----------



## Trade (Jul 25, 2019)

jujube said:


> "Plethora".  It just rolls off the tongue. Much more elegant than "excess" or "abundance".


----------



## Seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

discombobulated...

My state of mind..most of the time.

Works for me.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 25, 2019)

Mellifluous
Deliquescence


----------



## toffee (Jul 25, 2019)

BLISS ======== sounds heavenly


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 26, 2019)

i miss some of the old fashioned words and phrases 
cross....i was very cross with him. polite way of saying angry  
bad nerves ....meaning suffering high anxiety


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 26, 2019)

Ogallala Aquifer

Sounds almost melodic.  One of the world's largest and sits under the humble great plains of the u.s.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

my signature here:  
_I hate when people accuse me of_  lollygagging 
_when its quite clear I am_  dillydallying


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 26, 2019)

warwick..which i used to pronounce war wick when it is actually worrick


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 26, 2019)

Genius


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> _delcon_
> delusuonal conservative who dreams of life going back to the good old days. nostalgic



Reality something a liberal has no concept of.

" You can ignore reality but you can't ignore the consequences of ignoring reality." Ayn Rand


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> Ogallala Aquifer
> 
> Sounds almost melodic.  One of the world's largest and sits under the humble great plains of the u.s.



 Hope we can keep it. I like this one too i have done much study in aquifers.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Genius



Reminds me of ,

Genus a plant with different species or family members.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 29, 2019)

Artificial.

As in artificial ice.  Hmmn. It's frozen water, how could it be artificial?


----------



## Llynn (Jul 30, 2019)

Tintinnabulation


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 5, 2019)

*diatribe*
also the name of a famous horse in Australia 
the sound of it packs a punch


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 30, 2019)

diabolical
just love the sound of that word.
Gotta love that woman. She's diabolical !


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 10, 2019)

Noah Webster wrote the American version of the dictionary and the English language.
He also changed the spelling of some words because he thought they were akward.
For instance, flavour. In the U.S. and his dictionary it is spelled flavor.
But what Noah forgot was the pronunciation.  In English you pronounce the 'u ' Oor instead of Or.
Same with colour.
Another word is tonite instead of tonight.


----------



## gennie (Sep 10, 2019)

A place name in Australia still runs through my mind like a mantra even though it has been 20+ years since I was there ..... Woolloomooloo is a suburb in the city of Sydney


----------

